# best brushless motor and battery setup 1/10



## jasburrito (May 31, 2003)

Will be racing 1/10 off road dirt.have bunches of stock motors and 3000, 3300s. I want to step up to a brushless and lipos? please give me some ideas.
thanks


----------



## kings kid (Aug 28, 2006)

jasburrito,
Unless your an seasoned expert, a novak GTB- 4300 is probably your best bet.I've run that setup in an Associated t4, b4, and bj4 with good success. The power is similar to a 19T without the motor fade. In my wife's BJ4, she runs this setup with a 3200 lipo and gets close to 20 minutes of run time. I run an Orion 4800 lipo and get at least 20minutes of run time at race speeds.With the GTB speed control, you can allways upgrade the motor as you get better at handling your new found speed. I've just gone up to a 7.5 in my BJ4 and I'm still learning to drive the new power curve. I hope this helps you in your quest, Be Blessed,


----------



## jasburrito (May 31, 2003)

kings kid said:


> jasburrito,
> Unless your an seasoned expert, a novak GTB- 4300 is probably your best bet.I've run that setup in an Associated t4, b4, and bj4 with good success. The power is similar to a 19T without the motor fade. In my wife's BJ4, she runs this setup with a 3200 lipo and gets close to 20 minutes of run time. I run an Orion 4800 lipo and get at least 20minutes of run time at race speeds.With the GTB speed control, you can allways upgrade the motor as you get better at handling your new found speed. I've just gone up to a 7.5 in my BJ4 and I'm still learning to drive the new power curve. I hope this helps you in your quest, Be Blessed,


Thanks
I am looking at the mamba 5700 and from tanicpacks.com. They have 5000 packs at 20-30c for 128 bucks I also have a b4 and mf2. I was just looking at that bj4. kinda pricy. I am looking at used kyosho zx,xxx4. Do they have slippers


----------



## kings kid (Aug 28, 2006)

jasburrito said:


> Thanks
> I am looking at the mamba 5700 and from tanicpacks.com. They have 5000 packs at 20-30c for 128 bucks I also have a b4 and mf2. I was just looking at that bj4. kinda pricy. I am looking at used kyosho zx,xxx4. Do they have slippers


jas, the trick is to find one in good used condition. For about three bills each I've bought two of them and they've both come in excellent shape. I don't know much about the zx, but the xxx4 isn't in the same league as far as craftmanship or diveablility. The bj4 handles like a highend touring car only on dirt. Point it and gas it, it goes where you aim it. Goodluck& Be Blessed :thumbsup:


----------



## jasburrito (May 31, 2003)

kings kid said:


> jas, the trick is to find one in good used condition. For about three bills each I've bought two of them and they've both come in excellent shape. I don't know much about the zx, but the xxx4 isn't in the same league as far as craftmanship or diveablility. The bj4 handles like a highend touring car only on dirt. Point it and gas it, it goes where you aim it. Goodluck& Be Blessed :thumbsup:


thanks for the info.


----------

